# Capture d'écran dans une page sous Safari



## dwydyer (4 Avril 2010)

Bonjour, 
Comment procéder pour "récupérer" une photo voire la page que je suis en train de consulter sous Safari ?
Il me semble que lorsque j'ai eu mon mac, j'avais la possibilité de prendre "une photo" de l'écran comme si il y avait une icône d'un appareil photo....peut être ai je du rêver ?

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils avisés.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

Il y a effectivement l'utilitaire Capture (dans le sous-dossier dossier Utilitaires du dossier Applications). mais il ne capturera que ce qui est visible à l'écran. Si l'on veut capturer la totalité d'une page, lorsqu'elle est plus grande que l'écran, il faut utiliser un utilitaire comme *Paparazzi!*


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2010)

&#63743; + MAJ + 4 .


----------



## jpmiss (4 Avril 2010)

Cratès a dit:


> BSi l'on veut capturer la totalité d'une page, lorsqu'elle est plus grande que l'écran, il faut utiliser un utilitaire comme *Paparazzi!*


Pas forcément: on peut aussi tout simplement l'imprimer en pdf puis convertir ce pdf en jpeg avec aperçu (si on veut vraiment avoir un fichier "image")

Et pour ce qui est de récupérer juste une photo pourquoi faire une capture alors qu'il suffit de la télécharger en faisant un glissé déposé sur le bureau...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Avril 2010)

Je n'ai pas proposé la manipulation via un PDF parce qu'elle ne fonctionne pas bien chez moi (il manque des éléments de la page, par exemple le fond de couleur). Par ailleurs, pour une page web un peu longue, j'obtiens un PDF de plusieurs pages et non une reproduction de ce que je peux faire défiler à l'écran. Mais pour récupérer seulement une ou plusieurs photos, il est évident que le glisser-déposer est la bonne solution, j'aurais dû y penser tout de suite.


----------



## dwydyer (4 Avril 2010)

Cratès a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Il y a effectivement l'utilitaire Capture (dans le sous-dossier dossier Utilitaires du dossier Applications). mais il ne capturera que ce qui est visible à l'écran. Si l'on veut capturer la totalité d'une page, lorsqu'elle est plus grande que l'écran, il faut utiliser un utilitaire comme *Paparazzi!*



merci Cratès, c'est exactement ce qui me fallait. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h29 ----------




C0rentin a dit:


> &#63743; + MAJ + 4 .



Merci Corentin, ça marche aussi

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h33 ----------




jpmiss a dit:


> Pas forcément: on peut aussi tout simplement l'imprimer en pdf puis convertir ce pdf en jpeg avec aperçu (si on veut vraiment avoir un fichier "image")
> 
> Et pour ce qui est de récupérer juste une photo pourquoi faire une capture alors qu'il suffit de la télécharger en faisant un glissé déposé sur le bureau...



Bonjour, dans la situation présente, il n'était pas possible de pratiquer le glissé déposé. L'image était bloquée et de plus lorsque je tentais un glissé/déposé cette même image changeait pour un autre motif inintéressant pour moi.
Merci quand même pour la proposition.


----------

